# avc's for asti members



## macnas (5 Jun 2003)

Cornmarket provide avc's for asti members. they say .....lower charges...they have waived all initial commissions on avc's. replaced them with a straightforward flat charge, for cornmaket's  work in setting up avc. This is currently €775.  They say this is fairer than trad. commission payments-often substantially less.  Existing members pay ONLY half the normal set up charge to top up their avc. Irish life levies an annual management fee 1%. They say that the "core charges are a 5% contribution charge and a 1% annual management charge for a typical avc fund. This is on top of the €775 set up charge?  So to set up an avc at say €100 per month will cost €775 + 60 + 12 = €857   thus you pay €1200 and they take €857  which leaves €343!    Not great! that is a large % to make up in the life of the avc!


----------



## ClubMan (5 Jun 2003)

about _Cornmarket's_ offering to the _INTO_ might also be of interest.


----------

